# Jacket to Pants Connection between Brands



## Guest

Well even before I started snowboarding I always played in the snow during winter time. Now I have a new hobby that I can add to the mix. 

I always make sure whatever jacket I buy has an internal powder skirt with snaps that attach to the belt loops on pants. That way I can wear any brand of pants I want.

My current jacket/pants options are:

Cloudveil RPK Gore-tex Shell Jacket
Nike ACG snowboard pants
Columbia Omnitech snowboard pants
Foursquare Q snowboard pants

I like the jacket( it's red) so it stays the same.

Last season I had a North Face Triclimate Vortex jacket that also had a powder skirt with snaps. I wouldn't buy any jacket for winter sports without it.


----------



## Kanilas

snaplok said:


> Well even before I started snowboarding I always played in the snow during winter time. Now I have a new hobby that I can add to the mix.
> 
> I always make sure whatever jacket I buy has an internal powder skirt with snaps that attach to the belt loops on pants. That way I can wear any brand of pants I want.
> 
> My current jacket/pants options are:
> 
> Cloudveil RPK Gore-tex Shell Jacket
> Nike ACG snowboard pants
> Columbia Omnitech snowboard pants
> Foursquare Q snowboard pants
> 
> I like the jacket( it's red) so it stays the same.
> 
> Last season I had a North Face Triclimate Vortex jacket that also had a powder skirt with snaps. I wouldn't buy any jacket for winter sports without it.


I just bought a 686 ACC X-ray jacket which has exactly what you described, didn't even know jackets came with that until it arrived at my door the other day


----------



## ek3

snaplok said:


> Well even before I started snowboarding I always played in the snow during winter time. Now I have a new hobby that I can add to the mix.
> 
> I always make sure whatever jacket I buy has an internal powder skirt with snaps that attach to the belt loops on pants. That way I can wear any brand of pants I want.


Yeah, just like you say, I have the Burton Esquire GMP jacket, that has belt loops for pants. The only problem with the jacket is that it's too long for me so I ordered Foursquare's Doug Slim Fit jacket. However, from pictures the powder skirt has button integration like Bonfire's and Special Blend's with pants but wanted to know if those brands had the same kind of buttons that work with each other. Since I wanted more of a slim fit pants, I ordered Analog Byrne pants knowing that the powder skirt probably won't work together.

But, wouldn't it be great if we had a list of brands that work together so we could be more sure on what to buy? One may like a jacket from a certain brand and pants from a different one but not sure if the powder skirt can be used. 

So does anyone know if different brands with zippered powdered skirts work with each other? Also, if button-connected jackets and pants work together like Foursquare, Special Blend, Bonfire, and etc.


----------



## warlord

Just bought a north face free thinkers jacket. Any body know what pants brand will be compatible with it?


----------



## Jadis

*Volcom zipper tech!*

volcom has zippertech jacket to pants interface that is hands down the best ive seen so far. it allows you to zip your pants right to your powder skirt. I love mine. i guess the only thing is you are limited to getting only volcom gear. Ive worn mine all season riding at least 3 times a week in some deep and never had a powder penetration problem.


----------



## ek3

Actually volcom ziptech, burton link zip, ride and capp3l are all interchangable


----------



## Justin

for about $5 you can buy a snap kit and just do it urself (and yes my dream is to become a professional seamstress let the jokes begin!!).


----------

